# Wooden doors and Fireplace



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello, 

I am doing some work on my house and would like to find some rustic looking wooden doors to install. The kind of doors I am looking for are darker wood that slide they are for a room inside the house. Similar to this...









I am also looking for a front entry door to the house of rustic dark wood style similar to this.









I am also looking a fireplace insert however all the ones I have seen are not very tall. I have found some wide ones but the height is usually not very tall so the viewing opening is very narrow and I would like to find one that is not so landscaped. 1mx1m would be nice. Does anyone have any recommendations on stores selling large fireplace inserts or even custom made?

I have been to all the DIY stores Leroy, Aki, Brico etc however those places have typical stuff and not very rustic looking at all.

Can this be found in Portugal or can they be custom made? Can you please share any shops that sell nice rustic style wood doors and furniture and any carpentry companies that do custom work like this. Thanks for any tips.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Lots of small workshops willing to do custom work here but we need to know what area you're in?


----------



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> Lots of small workshops willing to do custom work here but we need to know what area you're in?


Thanks for the reply, About 30 minutes south east of Coimbra, near Pedrogao Grande.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

J00x said:


> Thanks for the reply, About 30 minutes south east of Coimbra, near Pedrogao Grande.


In that case you're quite close to me (I'm in Figueiro Dos Vinhos) & there's a couple named Elizabeth & Luis near Tomar that can do the type of work you need. (Elizabeth speaks English)

I'll send you a PM with their contact details......Let me know if you receive it or if you need further info.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Should have added they'll definitely be able to build whatever doors you want & if they can't help you with the fireplace themselves, they'll know someone that can.


----------



## J00x (Oct 28, 2016)

travelling-man said:


> Should have added they'll definitely be able to build whatever doors you want & if they can't help you with the fireplace themselves, they'll know someone that can.


Thanks allot, I will get in touch with them.


----------

